# Installing new rings and pistons on T20 Massey Ferguson



## wink67 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have new pistons and rings to install on my T20, does anyone have a diagram of how to properly install the rings on the pistons? I sure could use some help, the ones I took off are a little different and no directions came with the pistons and rings. Help. Thank you


----------

